
The Continuous Delivery Foundation - dlor
https://opensource.googleblog.com/2019/03/introducing-continuous-delivery-foundation.html
======
sethvargo
Hey everyone - Seth from Google here! We are really excited to take part in
this new foundation. Please let us know if you have any questions!

